# More turnover at Surf



## oh canada (Mar 24, 2021)

Small discussion already in the NorCal thread, but thought the content relevant to post here too.

Surf fires another Director - this time on the girls side -- RB.  Midseason no less.  Head coach of two teams.  Would love to know the justification.  Seemingly good guy and good coach.  Surf families upset that their kids' teams not going undefeated?  Surf exec parents of girls playing ecnl unsatisfiable?  Internal disagreements between coaches and execs about playing soccer tournaments in the height of a pandemic?

I'm most familiar with the girls 2005 age group and I think the Surf top team has had 4-5 coaches in the last three years?  

That club continues to be a cauldron of hot drama.  Can't imagine what it feels like on the inside.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Small discussion already in the NorCal thread, but thought the content relevant to post here too.
> 
> Surf fires another Director - this time on the girls side -- RB.  Midseason no less.  Head coach of two teams.  Would love to know the justification.  Seemingly good guy and good coach.  Surf families upset that their kids' teams not going undefeated?  Surf exec parents of girls playing ecnl unsatisfiable?  Internal disagreements between coaches and execs about playing soccer tournaments in the height of a pandemic?
> 
> ...


Nothing on the Surf-friendly Soccernation.com yet.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Mar 24, 2021)

ANDRES DEZA JOINS SURF SOCCER TO TRANSFORM AND FUTURE PROOF GIRLS SOCCER • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 24, 2021)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> ANDRES DEZA JOINS SURF SOCCER TO TRANSFORM AND FUTURE PROOF GIRLS SOCCER • SoccerToday
> 
> 
> SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer
> ...


Have to clean house and make room for the new "old" guy who wins more I suppose.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Have to clean house and make room for the new "old" guy who wins more I suppose.


He doesn't just win more, he develops more than any coach/trainer out there.  The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 24, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> He doesn't just win more, he develops more than any coach/trainer out there.  The proof is in the pudding.


The past doesn't predict the future and every environment can be different but at least the credentials and optics look good.

 Focusing on possession based soccer is a good start, might take a while but let's hope it all works out in the 3 year plan.

Most be really hard to find comparable female coaches?  seems like they could have been a opportunity this time around?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> He doesn't just win more, he develops more than any coach/trainer out there.  The proof is in the pudding.


Gardiola Pudding?


----------



## timbuck (Mar 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Small discussion already in the NorCal thread, but thought the content relevant to post here too.
> 
> Surf fires another Director - this time on the girls side -- RB.  Midseason no less.  Head coach of two teams.  Would love to know the justification.  Seemingly good guy and good coach.  Surf families upset that their kids' teams not going undefeated?  Surf exec parents of girls playing ecnl unsatisfiable?  Internal disagreements between coaches and execs about playing soccer tournaments in the height of a pandemic?
> 
> ...


Wonder if he winds up at a local rival?

This is from 2018 -  https://www.soccertoday.com/rob-becerra-brian-reed-join-surf-sc/?cn-reloaded=1


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 24, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gardiola Pudding?


straight out of the Barca playbook.  haha


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> The past doesn't predict the future and every environment can be different but at least the credentials and optics look good.
> 
> Focusing on possession based soccer is a good start, might take a while but let's hope it all works out in the 3 year plan.
> 
> Most be really hard to find comparable female coaches?  seems like they could have been a opportunity this time around?


I was just telling another person today that a lot of kids AND parents are going to be in for a rude awakening.  Deza is a no-nonsense guy and want's kids to play his style of play and it could ruffle a lot of feathers when some of the "better" players aren't on the top team because they can't pass, trap, or understand how to make the runs.  He's also VERY blunt about if you can play or not and a lot of people aren't used to that transparency.  My daughter and many of her teammates loved his training sessions and how much he pushed them.  Surf got lucky!


----------



## oh canada (Mar 24, 2021)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> ANDRES DEZA JOINS SURF SOCCER TO TRANSFORM AND FUTURE PROOF GIRLS SOCCER • SoccerToday
> 
> 
> SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer
> ...


btw, should be a disclaimer at the bottom of this article from the editor..."...my kids played for Surf soccer for many years."


----------



## Toe poke (Mar 27, 2021)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> ANDRES DEZA JOINS SURF SOCCER TO TRANSFORM AND FUTURE PROOF GIRLS SOCCER • SoccerToday
> 
> 
> SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer
> ...


quick question.. Is Surf just a girls club or what about the boys ?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2021)

Toe poke said:


> quick question.. Is Surf just a girls club or what about the boys ?


People have been asking that for years.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 28, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Wonder if he winds up at a local rival?
> 
> This is from 2018 -  https://www.soccertoday.com/rob-becerra-brian-reed-join-surf-sc/?cn-reloaded=1


The article mentions Brian Reed as well.  Brian's 3 month stay at Surf was great right up until he decided to sneak out in the middle of the night and not communicate to his players.  Ended up working out alright as Surf was able to bring in Brian Wood; the best coach my kid ever had.  If your kid ever has a chance to play for Brian Wood - do it.  The most professional, organized, passionate coach my kid ever had.  The soccer world would be better off with more coaches like Brian Wood in it.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 28, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Small discussion already in the NorCal thread, but thought the content relevant to post here too.
> 
> Surf fires another Director - this time on the girls side -- RB.  Midseason no less.  Head coach of two teams.  Would love to know the justification.  Seemingly good guy and good coach.  Surf families upset that their kids' teams not going undefeated?  Surf exec parents of girls playing ecnl unsatisfiable?  Internal disagreements between coaches and execs about playing soccer tournaments in the height of a pandemic?
> 
> ...


Maybe he was a deep undercover agent for SoCal Blues but got caught stealing Surf secrets, including U15 game strategy. Maybe he was brainwashed by a cabal of AYSO religious zealots and started preaching all kickball all the time. Maybe he was an anti-vaxxer trumpanzee who needed to go after repeatedly endangering his players and families.  Maybe you’re a Russian operative trying to plant seeds of doubt into the American youth soccer program, thereby crushing American dominance from the inside.

Why do you magats just make up crazy speculative s**t all the time?


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 28, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> I was just telling another person today that a lot of kids AND parents are going to be in for a rude awakening.  Deza is a no-nonsense guy and want's kids to play his style of play and it could ruffle a lot of feathers when some of the "better" players aren't on the top team because they can't pass, trap, or understand how to make the runs.  *He's also VERY blunt about if you can play or not and a lot of people aren't used to that transparency.*  My daughter and many of her teammates loved his training sessions and how much he pushed them.  Surf got lucky!


Its 2021. 

His coaching style may have worked up till the mid 2000's but its a new soft ugly world today.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2021)

Toe poke said:


> quick question.. Is Surf just a girls club or what about the boys ?


What are you talking about?? The boys are the #1 non-MLS boys program. Poke!


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 28, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Its 2021.
> 
> His coaching style may have worked up till the mid 2000's but its a new soft ugly world today.


LOL this is true.  I LOL because while it's the 2000's, he's very direct and doesn't hold punches.  If you're doing well, he'll praise you.  If you not, he tells you exactly what you're doing wrong and how to work to fix it.  A lot of coaches in all sports and levels do not have that kind of transparency, especially in the soccer community, for fear that parents will get angry and yell at you.  His approach is "my style isn't for everybody" and he's good with it.  

In the last 10 years, sending the amount of kids to the national team and the places he places his kids is second to none.  His style worked then and im sure will be successful at Surf


----------

